# Bladder infection



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Hey ya'll I got a health question. If you have a bladder infection and don't take antibiotics, will it eventually cause severe abdomanal pain, very low in the front?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes, I belive it could~~ And it could also be kidney stones, so be carefull!!


----------



## casperkeep

I hope all is well with you and your family. Hugs!!!


----------



## Laurief

I also believe it could and should be taken care of right away!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Thanks ladies. I called my doctor last monday, FINALLY got a call back thurs. then she said she'd check with the doctor to see if i needed an apt. or if she'd call something in.. STILL NO CALL BACK! GR... it's been over 2 weeks with pain.. it sucks!


----------



## Laurief

Brooke, I think you need to find a new Dr.!!! Jeesh - that is a long wait for a phone call!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Wow.. two weeks? I hope you get better!


----------



## casperkeep

I agree with Laurie I would be switching doctors or be saying something to them..I know it can be busy but two weeks.


----------



## maryam187

Brooke, symptoms of a bladder infection can be: increased frequency/burning with miction (peeing), tender lower belly, fever, etc. As a Dr. myself I could literally uke: when I read/hear such things as your Dr.'s practice's reaction to your issues. Things seem so different here in the U.S., in Germany, you'd get an appointment ASAP, they do a quick urine dip-stick and see if you need antibiotics. Running around with a potential UTI (Urinary Tract Infection) for 2 weeks IS NOT OK! You need to go see a Dr. soon. A UTI can eventually ascend to the kidneys and cause a pyelonephritis (infection of the kidneys) or worst case scenario a sepsis (blood infection). Now *don't panic please* just listing long-term sequelae (consequences) of untreated UTI. And what makes me so sad is that in most cases it's such an easily treatable infection (usually 3 day course of antibiotics).


----------



## pjewel

Maryam,

I'm so glad you said that. I didn't want to scare her, but Brooke, untreated it can be more complicated and harder to treat. Take care of yourself and be your own advocate. Don't let any doctor tell you you have to wait.

Do they still recommend drinking cranberry juice? I know it used to be helpful.


----------



## Leeann

Brooke I would definetly find a new doctor, taking this long to get back to you is not right. Not to scare you with what Maryam added but I have had a kidney infection when I had some kidney stones. While in the hospital my nurse asked me if I ever had any kids, when I told her no she looked at me and my DH and said "I have been told the pain is worse than delivering a child" as she was shooting me up with pain killers. That was the worst pain I have ever felt in my life. Take care of yourself hon, we don't want to miss out on any puppy updates.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

I need to clarify.. I have been having symptoms for 2 weeks. I called the doc. last monday and her nurse returned the call Thursday and no word back since then. Still... a very long time to go untreatd! I thought by drinking lots of water and cranberry juice it would help, but today I thought I was going to curl up in a ball and die a slow agonizing death from the pain. UG! I am going to call them in the a.m. and either make them see me or call in a round of meds. OUCH!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Brooke - there is an over the counter pain reliever for UTI's - maybe that will give you some relief until you can get some meds.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Do you know what it is Lisa? What the name of it is? Right now I am taking a 1/2 of a vicodin but I am almost out of them and I deff. don't want to go to the E.R. Today is when the SEVERE abdominal pain started and I thought I could get by with some tylenol, but it didn't even TOUCH the pain.  Pray for me you guys!


----------



## maryam187

Brooke, hope you'll find some relief when you go see a Dr. early tomorrow morning. For the future, please don't wait this long if you should ever have symptoms of a UTI again. Drinking a lot and cranberry juice do help some in preventing worse, BUT they don't eliminate bacteria, you need antibiotics. If I remember it correctly they recommend drinking cranberry juice to all patients with recurrent UTIs in order to prevent them (not to heal them).

Leeann, :hug: sorry you had to go through the kidney stone nightmare. I've seen people agonizing because of that and that is no joke. On a funny note, when a guy is passing kidney stones, people tend to tell them that that's how women feel during delivery, kind of like what they told you. However, Brooke's symptoms don't sound like a kidney stone. A stone usually illicit extreme pain that comes in waves (colic) because the stone is trying to work its way through the urinary tract.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Hi Brooke. I suffered from frequent urinary tract infections for years till I figured out what was causing them and made some changes. Try the over the counter meds... they help (AZO and Uristat, I think). My doctor's office always returns this type call asap and will call in meds over the weekend without doing the test (wanting you to come in Monday). I keep a perscription on file with my pharmacy as a matter of fact with instructions to come in if it doesn't clear up or if I have two within six months. You need a new doctor!


----------



## Missy

Brooke, I 3rd that you really need to go to a doctor tomorrow. Abdominal pain can be so many things. I thought I had a bladder infection for years-- and the cranberry juice and water made it worse-- many years later it presented with a fever and I was finally diagnosed with diverticulitus. A few days of antibiotics and the pain went away. So now I know. 

I am sorry you feel bad. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Poornima

Brooke, I hope you get the medical attention as others have suggested. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## casperkeep

I was just checking in to see how you were doing. I hope you have gone and seen the doctor to get this takin care. I will say a prayer for you Brooke. I hope to hear from ya soon!!! HUgs


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

The clinic I go to doesn't open until 10:00 am today, but I am going to call and get an apt. at 10:00 so I will let ya'll know what's going on when I get home. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Thumper

BrookenKona said:


> The clinic I go to doesn't open until 10:00 am today, but I am going to call and get an apt. at 10:00 so I will let ya'll know what's going on when I get home. Thanks for all your help.


I hope you are on your way to see a doctor right now! I've been through HELL and back with my bladder. i have IC (interstitial cystitis w/ hunner's ulcers), so its an ongoing thing with me. You definitely need antibiotics, and its a good idea to follow up with a UA and make sure the infection is gone when you finish your antibiotics, I'm on an IC forum and I see a lot of women aren't fixed by one round of antibiotics...some strains are getting so resistant!

And stay AWAY from the cranberry. It is really a bladder irritant and will not help you at all if you have an infection, it'll actually make you have more pain. Trust me on this one.

Feel better!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Just checkin in....hope you are at the doctors right now getting this takin care of. I am sure when you get home you will recieve some puppy kisses to help you feel better!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Thinking of you, Brooke, and hoping you are well soon. I have had a urinary tract/bladder infection since coming home from the hospital. Took antibiotic for 5 days and it is good now, but am still drinking alot of water and cranberry juice. If I don't drink the fluids, I can feel it coming back. 

Your doctor should have seen you right away! Maybe the office slipped up. I wouldn't hesitate to call and call again, should the need arise in the future. 

Hugs and prayers,

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz

And stay AWAY from the cranberry. It is really a bladder irritant and will not help you at all if you have an infection, it'll actually make you have more pain. Trust me on this one. Quote

Wow, Kara, I didn't know that. Cranberry juice is another old wives' tale??

Suzy


----------



## Thumper

Oh its a terribly wrong wives tale. lol, it would put me on the floor in tears if I drank it.

here are a list of some other foods to avoid that may irritate your bladder.

http://www.utsouthwestern.edu/utsw/cda/dept22047/files/144455.html

I used to have a really good article from the Urology Reports about avoiding cranberry, I'm trying to find it again (it is on my old laptop!)

I get ulcers in my bladder and believe me..it is the worst feeling, it is like a bladder infection that never goes away for me. (but I get those sometimes too)

Kara

PS. There are benefits to cranberry, and if you bladder isnt' infected..it can help detoxify you, but if you have an active infection, it just causes more pain. But there are studies that say it is helpful to a 'healthy' bladder, I guess as with any medical theory, there are opinions for and against it. lol


----------



## maryam187

The UTSouthwestern link lists 'cranberries' not cranberry 'juice' as an irritant. Since they seperately listed 'apples' and 'apple juice' I assume, there must be a difference between the fruit itself and its juice.
Here's one of many links that support the advantages of 100% cranberry juice in some recurrent-UTI patients.
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0689/is_2_52/ai_97724151


----------



## Missy

thinking of you Brooke. Hope you are at the drugstore having been to the clinic and now picking up meds.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Guys, I am really upset! The clinic can't see me today, but they said the last time they saw me (3 weeks ago with abdominal pain) they thought it was my appendix, they found protein in my urnine. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN? I can't be seen till next MONDAY OMG! and she doesn't wanna call me in something without knowing for SURE that's what I have. Why would there be protein in my urine???
Ug.. I am going to the store to get something until they can see me. What makes me so upset is that I am worried and scared and not sure what to do.


----------



## casperkeep

Is there somewhere else you can go Brooke? I would try and be seen by someone soon. Praying for you Brooke. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Lina

I don't understand why they can't see you today. You really need to go to a doctor. I would suggest you try to find a new one ASAP, especially if it's a problem with your appendix. Get it taken care of today if possible and above all do NOT wait until Monday! That's insane!


----------



## mckennasedona

Brooke, you need to see a doctor. Can you go to an urgent care center? When you feel better, I'd find a new doctor's office pronto!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

The clinic is for ppl without insurance. Hubby's insurance doesn't start for 3 months. He's been working through a temp service for over a year at the same job, but they just recently hired him on as an employee. The clinic won't take appts. only first call first serve. GRRRRR I left a message with the nurse again. We only pay 20.00 to be seen at the clinic and about 87.00 for a normal doc. visit at the doctors office. I was trying to get in at the clinic, but I may have to just go to the doctor today and pay the money. I was hoping I didn't have to though, but I think I need to. It hurts soooo bad! and the protein thing scares me. Is urgent care like the E.R?


----------



## Lina

Brooke, that really sucks that you may have to pay extra, but you don't want to mess with your health. Especially if you're in so much pain. Keep us posted!


----------



## Leeann

Brooke that is scary. I'm not sure I would mess around with my appendix, I hope they can some how squeeze you in.


----------



## pjewel

They think it might be your appendix and *they can't see you???* Please don't mess around with that and get yourself seen by someone. If you have to, go to an emergency room. Please!


----------



## maryam187

Brooke, I think the extra $67 you'd have to pay to see a regular Dr. is a great investment. Having protein in the urine means that there's been damage to the kidneys that allows proteins to leak into the urine. Now this could be a minor or a major problem, but further investigation is definitely needed. 
This is such a jacked up system. If they offer medical care at a lower rate for low(er)-income households, does that give them the right to treat these people as low-grade patients? I've said it before, the American Health System saddens me, it's like a 3rd World Country unless you have the $$$ to get the best treatment worldwide. So very sad.


----------



## Laurief

Brooke, go to a hospital emergency room!! If it is your appendix, they need to take care of it before it burst & causes internal infection!!! I am sure that the hospital will work something out. Your health is more important!!


----------



## casperkeep

Brooke I hope you are going to go and be seen by a dr...that can be really scary and not soomething to mess around with!!!


----------



## Missy

Brooke, I am with everyone else. take yourself to the emergency room. Pain for 3 weeks is not a good thing. As Maryam said don't get too scared about the protein in your urine-- and can be from minor things as well. But it needs to be checked out. 

But if they thought it was your appendix why didn't they call you? I hate this medical system!! It makes it so hard on everyone, dr's included. 

I don't want to see any more posts from you-- I want you to go get taken care of. Your pups need you healthy.


----------



## Thumper

Brooke, I agree with the others, if you are in pain..please go the ER. Maybe you can file for reimbursement or take it off your deductible?

Don't get too freaked out by the protein in your urine, it can be a sign of the infection. I test on the high level for years and my kidneys have been checked and are fine. Here is a link to look at:

http://www.ic-network.com/handbook/urinary.html

it goes over Proteinuria.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

maryam187 said:


> The UTSouthwestern link lists 'cranberries' not cranberry 'juice' as an irritant. Since they seperately listed 'apples' and 'apple juice' I assume, there must be a difference between the fruit itself and its juice.
> Here's one of many links that support the advantages of 100% cranberry juice in some recurrent-UTI patients.
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0689/is_2_52/ai_97724151


Maryam,

You must've missed that I did mention it is good for removing toxins from a healthy bladder, hence that is why it can help people with recurrent uti's.

I see one of the best Urologists in the country Dr. Evans, he actually lives in Greensboro and I am just going from his professional advice and opinion, and also the opinion of about 10,000 women that participate on a bladder pain forum that I am a member of. We all cant be wrong.lol I've seen about 15 urologist and god knows how many GP's for my bladder. I've heard it all, but the majority of us with bladder problems DO experience pain with acidic foods, and yes..even juice (which usually has added citric acid along with whatever 'flavoring')

I'm just saying for me...when I have a bladder infection, anything acidic kills me.

Kara


----------



## mellowbo

I am sorry, but this is pretty crazy. My neighbor is hooked up to life support right now from septis (sp) (blood infection). That is what can happen from a burst appendix. Is the risk of that worth $67.00? Her family is going to remove her from life support this week........


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Well, once I finally got to talk to the doctor, they are calling me in a prescription for antibiotics and pain meds. They also told me to come in tomorrow for some tests on my kidneys. There was a BIG significant amount of protein in my urine and they are wanting to make sure there isn't a big problems with my kidney. 
***** little hint:******** when talking to them, they weren't impressed with my pain until I told them I just went to the bathroom and had blood in my urine. That got them in gear! *huff* *sigh*


----------



## Poornima

I hope that the medical attention and medication help you recover quickly. Take care, your family and pups need you healthy! Sending tons of healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Brooke - finally you will get some relief. Hopefully by tomorrow things will be looking up and their won't be any kidney damage. Rest today girl.


----------



## casperkeep

I am glad that they getting some antibiotics to you...hopefully by tommorow you will lots better!!! Take care....just lay on the couch with your puppies and all will be better!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I hope you are feeling better! Rest and get well!!


----------



## Lina

Brooke, I hope the meds help and I'm glad that you were finally able to get a hold of your doctor! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Hi Brooke, many years ago I had cramp-like pain for days until finally my dr decided to do an ultrasound and found out it was my appendix! For a few days he didn't think it was my appendix and treated for UTI instead because the pain was not on a particular side!!! Well a few days later I was still having the pain so I went back and demanded he do more tests. He finally sent me to emerg to get an ultrasound and blood tests. Blood tests showed an elevated white blood cell count for me. I don't remember having blood in my urine but for the dr. to think it was a UTI maybe I did. Sorry I'm rushing to write this email b/c I have to go out but just wanted to tell you to make sure the drs take your symptoms seriously and if they don't go somewhere else! Thank goodness my appendix didn't burst but it could have happened! (ps. I switched drs after that incident!!!)

Good luck!
Connie


----------



## Leeann

Brooke I am glad you got some meds for tonight and will get seen tomorrow. We will be thinking of you and hope all is ok.


----------



## Missy

Brooke, glad you are getting seen tomorrow. Hope the meds make you feel better. Did you really have blood? Please keep us posted. I am thinking of you and sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## havaluv

Brooke, how frustrating. I'm so glad you are finally going to be seen tomorrow. Stand up for yourself. They don't have to like you, but they do have to treat you. I agree with what some people have said, you need to get a new doctor.



> This is such a jacked up system. If they offer medical care at a lower rate for low(er)-income households, does that give them the right to treat these people as low-grade patients? I've said it before, the American Health System saddens me, it's like a 3rd World Country unless you have the $$$ to get the best treatment worldwide. So very sad


 Maryam, I agree. There was a documentary on not too long ago that compared the health care systems of all the "rich" countries to ours. It seemed very objective to me, analyzing what has worked well for others, and what has not worked so well. I wish there would be a task force to really study and make some changes.

I'll be thinking of you Brooke and saying a prayer. I hope you get answers and relief tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## mellowbo

Brooke, thank goodness you are going in tomorrow. We will be waiting to hear from you. Try to get a good nights sleep.
Carole


----------



## Julie

I hope you are feeling a little better Brooke and get this resolved. This health care system sucks! I know first hand! Whenever Lacy and I even get a hint of feeling like we could be getting bladder infection,we buy 100% cranberry juice. I make her drink the entire jug in 1 day with water as well. It always clears up by the next day..(often it occurs if Lacy has drank too much pop)...but it sounds like yours has went alot further. Take your meds,and make sure you follow up with the doctor.


----------



## Thumper

Brooke,

I'm glad you got some medicine and some results from your visit! I know firsthand how darn painful a bleeding bladder is. I get Hunners ulcers (bladder ulcers) and they bleed and hurt like hell. I'm on all sorts of pain medication and see a pain management doctor for it, its no fun. What i have is like a bladder infection that never goes away (the lining of my bladder is destroyed and won't renew itself like a healthy bladder) its a weird auto-immune disease, so yeah.

I hope the treatment works! If not, PM me..i can easily help you find a great urologist from my friends on the IC board. They've been through them all, all over the country..and it seems like with urologist, if you are a woman with a problem, its really hard to find a sympathetic, understanding uro that is well versed in female urology (alot of them tend to just deal with vasectomies and [email protected]!!!) Sometimes, the high protein is from the infection itself, but they have to run tests to make sure, so don't panic just yet..

Get lots of rest and if you cut back on acidic food, fruits (except pears and blueberries) and drinks, and caffeine..the pain won't be as bad. I swear on my hav!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

Hoping to read you are at least starting to feel better---:ear:---let us know when you can how you are doing.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

I am going to the doctor at 1:45 today, So I will let ya'll know what's up when I get back. Ya, I did have blood when I went the the restroom.  I was like... OMG! There was also blood on the toilet tissue after I wiped, so... I hope they can do what they need to and I can get better soon!!!!
Thanks all for your help and everything you've done to give me good information!  HUGS I'll update you soon!


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking to see what the dr's have said. I hope all is well with you and you are on the mend!!!


----------



## havaluv

Just checking in....hope your visit is a productive one and you are feeling better! Let us know what you find out. :hug:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Ug, Ya'll I am so darn mad. They did a urine dip, found blood and white blood cells, started me on some antibiotics and meds for nausea... and said that it could be a kidney stone or a kidney infection. That's ALL he said. He's like if it don't get better go to the E.R. ! GRRRRRRR I am so dissapointed and frustrated with the stupid doctors. WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## maryam187

It's not necessarily the doctors but the system that ties their hands. Unfortunately some US top guys think it's better to invest money into forcing foreign countries to become democratic, whereas their own country suffers from lack of much needed investments in the health care. Sorry, :focus: Take the meds, drink regularly (i.e. 1cup/hour) and if you don't feel better in 24h: go to the E.R.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Thanks Maryam. I just wanna be sure it's nothing more serious. If it it stones, what does that mean and what happens to them? He didn't even take the time to explain that to me... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Missy

Brooke, I am so frustrated for you. I just spent and hour going over things with my Vet because Jasper was acting depressed. It's sad that a Human Dr can't take the time when you are in so much Pain. Can you ask people around you for referrals to good doctors in the area? You need to sit down with someone who can explain things to you, give you next steps, and take away some worry, not add more. 

Did he suggest you get an ultrasound? Is he reccomending any more tests? 

See if one of your friends or neighbors can reccommend a good Dr. affiliated with a good hospital. 

Hugs, I was hoping you would have had more answers.


----------



## Leeann

Brooke I agree if you do not feel better in 24 hrs go to the E.R. When I had my stones they did a MRI or CAT scan to see them (dont remember wich) I also had a bad infection and ended up having surgery to remove them. The surgery was simple and they left a stent (I think that is what they called it, it looked like a long piece of blue spagetti) in to help drain the infection. You could also just pass the stones on your own, it's hard to say with the limited info your doctor gave you. Most do pass them on their own (when you pee). Oh and if the pain meds make you sick take a dramamine 30 min. before your pain pill, it did wonders for me.

I'm so sorry you still do not have all the answers and hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## casperkeep

Brooke I hope that things are getting better for you. I hope you find someone that will treat you and not leave you hanging. That is soo sad. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## ama0722

I was out of the country and apparently I got a bladder infection. Well it was my first so I didn't know the symptoms. I couldn't get treated unless it was considered a life threatening emergency. Well by the time I got home, I had a full blown kidney infection and had to stay in the hospital for a night. So definitely get it treated as soon as possible!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

BrookenKona said:


> Ug, Ya'll I am so darn mad. They did a urine dip, found blood and white blood cells, started me on some antibiotics and meds for nausea... and said that it could be a kidney stone or a kidney infection. That's ALL he said. He's like if it don't get better go to the E.R. ! GRRRRRRR I am so dissapointed and frustrated with the stupid doctors. WHAT DO I DO?


That sounds about right.

The doctors probably didn't put you through all the kidney testing until you take antibiotics for a few days and see if that 'Helps', He said if you weren't better in a few days go to the ER, right? He probably doesn't have the equipment in his office to scan your kidneys. And I think most doctors would put you on a round of antibiotics FIRST before they drag you through all that testing and do IV treatment, if they didn't, it could be 'malpractice' or what is that word for overcharging/overtesting?

And generally, they aren't going to run a bunch of unnecessary tests the first visit, that's rule of thumb. Its a catch 22. If they DID run a ton of tests, we'd bitch about the high cost of it all. lol, So I think their hands are tied.

Our health care system isn't that bad here, certainly not compared to many other countries. I know people from overseas that come here for treatment. I think some of the best technology and doctors are here.

K.


----------



## casperkeep

I hope you are feeling better this morning!!!


----------



## maryam187

The health care system IS bad here. By that I mean that a large part of the population can't afford to go see doctors because they can't afford an insurance. As I mentioned before, the US has the higher end technology/hospitals/doctors, but only those who have the bucks (incl. those people you mentioned that come here from overseas) can benefit. I don't know about you, but I know lots of people in my surrounding, that can't afford seeing a doctor as they need and they aren't necessarily living in a ghetto. I think what I'm trying to say is that there's a big cleft in the population: those who can afford higher end medicine and those who can't afford hardly any medicine. There's only little in between. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mckennasedona

Our health care system does need a major overhaul. We have excellent doctors (my nephew is going to be one of them soon. ) and great technology but a crappy "system". I'm not that old but I remember our family doctor when I was a kid. HE made the decisions about our care and my dad's insurance paid it. There wasn't an accountant in the mix somewhere telling us what treatment we could or couldn't have. 
A couple of years ago, a dear friend of ours who owned her own seamstress business fell on hard times. She couldn't afford the antibiotics necessary to cure her illness. She got so very sick that my DH and I made her go to the doctor and we had her prescriptions filled for her because we couldn't stand to see her suffering for days on end. She was not destitute but when it comes to a choice of paying rent, buying food and trying to to keep the business afloat versus ridiculously expensive medications she had no choice.


----------



## maryam187

Susan, I agree, that is exactly what I mean. And as you emphasized it: it's the SYSTEM that's malfunctioning, NOT the doctors/technology. 
Germany has been the other extreme for decades and get their bill for it now. People used to go to see a doctor for ridiculous reasons and the insurance paid for it. Now they got to the point where people sucked out almost the last dime out of the government and they're trying to re-model the health care system. Doctors in Germany are WELL underpaid and patients are literally spoiled rotten. Now they have to pay 10 EURO ($15) every 3 months if they want to see a Doctor and accept generics or pay the price difference for a brand name drug and guess what: there's been a drastic decline in practice visits, because people think it's too expensive, telling you spoiled. 
I hope there will be a nice in-between way for both countries. Maybe they can learn from each others mistakes.


----------



## pjewel

I just had a conversation with my doctor recently about this very thing. He was saying it's very frustrating for him getting on the phone and explaining to the insurance companies why a given test or treatment is medically necessary for the patient. He told me the end result of these conversations often is "Doctor, if you think it's medically necessary, you should do it. I'm simply telling you we won't pay for it." So of course these things don't get done. The patient pays the price for it. Personally I think it stinks.


----------



## Thumper

Personally,

I have a bigger BEEF with the pharmaceutical industry than I do the healthcare system in general. Correct me if I'm wrong, but here in the US they cant' 'refuse' to see anyone because they don't have insurance, right?

But I do think when it cost 2 cents to manufacture a pill, and the companies charge $40 for the pill is a little ridiculous.

My medical cost are running over $1000 a month, most of which is COpays on my medicine. One prescription in particular..cost me about $500 copay and the insurance picks up about 30% of it, approx. so yeah..believe me, I feel the pain. So Susan, I certainly agree that I wish medicine was more affordable to those that need it, I'm lucky that we can afford it..and I have friends that need even more expensive medicine than me.  And that is WITH insurance, I can't imagine getting my medicine w/o it.

Kara


----------



## Beamer

I agree with you Kara, some pills are very exspensive!!! But, you have to factor in the years of R&D into the heafty price tags of some pills. (I used to work for a pharmaceutical company) And I know first hand, that it takes a great deal of money to bring a pill to the marketplace.. 

Anyhow, all you americans should just come across the border to where health care is FREE!! 


Ryan


----------



## havaluv

Yes, the pharmaceutical industry is a huge problem. Other countries are dictating what can be charged for medicine and then the US pays more than other countries for that same medicine. Perhaps it is a global issue. Maryam you're right, there are problems in other countries health care systems as well, but at least the people are getting good care (at a lesser cost than what we pay here).

There are many people in the US who have to choose between medicine and food. There are many who have gone bankrupt trying to pay medical bills.

I've been on both sides of this. There have been times in my life when I had to think pretty hard about what I could afford. I found amazing relief a couple of years ago when my legs were hurting terribly by going to a doctor that doesn't accept insurance. I never could have afforded that in my past. I wish everyone had access to that quality of medical care. (he treated me with enzymes, which BTW, most doctor's here look at me blankly when I ask about them....I think there are problems here with educating doctors to all modes of healing as well, not just drugs. The pharmaceutical industry is playing a larger part than I'm comfortable with in the eduction of our doctors, but that's another discussion)

We consider the right to an education a basic human right, but not medical treatment? It's a complex issue. I won't pretend to know the answer, but I wish there were more being done to rectify the system so that everyone could get proper care. We live in one of the greatest countries in the world, it shouldn't be out of our scope of abilities to fix this. I know in most of the other countries that have better medical systems than us, the insurance companies are not allowed to make a profit...if I were queen, that's probably where I would start. 

Here is an interesting article published May 15th on US health care compared to other countries.

Wikipedia also has some good information on US Health Care.

Brooke, I'll keep praying for you. Thanks for keeping us updated. If you don't feel better, be sure to go to the ER. :grouphug:


----------



## trueblue

Watch Sicko! What an eye-opening documentary...


----------



## Jill in Mich

BrookenKona said:


> If it it stones, what does that mean and what happens to them? He didn't even take the time to explain that to me... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Brooke,

I've had kidney stones twice - VERRRY PAINFUL!!! The first time I had bouts of severe pain for a few months before I finally went to the doctor. In both cases, the doctors put me on vicodin for the pain and I just waited for them to pass. (Was never sure when that was but it took about two weeks after I saw the doctor before the pain went away.) If the stones are too big to pass, they can do a procedure (without any cutting) that basically blows up the stone so the pieces can pass. A few friends have had it done - hurt because it caused lots of bruising.

The best suggestion for avoiding kidney stones and helping them pass is drinking lots of water. I believe stones are caused by a build up of crystals?

I also had the bleeding and your right, it scares the heck out of you, but if it's stones, the bleeding is from the stone causing small tears in the lining.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Leeann

Has Brooke been on the forum today? Hope you are feeling alright, we are thinking of you.


----------



## Missy

Thinking of you Brooke!!! hope you are ok.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Thanks everyone for your prayers and PM's. I went to the E.R. about 10:00 am and just got home. They did a scan and found 30 stones 2 of which are stuck in my urethra (sp- i think that's what it's called) and so they gave me some pain meds, a strainer, and they were glad I came in for the tests b/c the one might need help to get out, it's logged in there thus the blood in my urine. I have a strainer to try to catch it and if I do they wanna send it off for biopsys. Glad I went!!


----------



## mckennasedona

30 stones! Wow. Brooke, I'm so glad you went to the ER. At least now you know what you are dealing with. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Me&2Girls

OUCH Brooke - sure hope that you start feeling better really soon. Sorry they sent you home with a strainer however, that does not sound like much fun at all. Needless to say my imagination is vivid enough so you can hold off on posting the photos. LOL

Really though, I hope they do pass easily rather than requiring intervention.


----------



## Leeann

Owieeee Brooke 30!!! Gosh I though I was bad with only 2.. Did they give you a paper strainer like they gave me? You tell me how many times you can get that thing wet before it rips apart.. crazy people. Don't forget the dramamine if you get sick off the pain meds, they will make life much more comfortable. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Brooke I am sorry. I hope things will pass with ease. Get to feeling better soon I miss your cute puppy pics!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Wow Brooke sorry you are having such a rough time. 30 stones that is a LOT. I will be praying for you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Brooke~
I am glad you finally figured out what it was. I thought maybe it was stones, my cousin just went thru the same thing! It was strange when she finally passed the stones, they looked like large grains of sand~ OUCH!!!
I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lina

Brooke, I am so glad that you finally got to see a doctor who knew what they were doing! Wow, 30 stones?! Ouch. I hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Thanks ya'll. Imagine 2 shots of demorol, 3 shots of morphine, 1 shot of toridol and 2 shots of phenegran and I finally have no pain. LOL good drugs. I was hurting soooo bad!!! not anymore. LOL Thanks for reminding me about the dramamine! I will deff. have to take some before any more pain meds b/c I thought I was going to hurl big time after I got those shots.  I hate taking pain meds.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Brooke, I feel so bad for you!! I wish I could take some of the pain away from you!! My brother has has many many bouts with kidney stones.Some he has passed, but sadly many he had to have removed directly from his kidney and twice he had the lithrotripsy ( the shock waves sent into the kidney (while under water) to break of the stones) so you then pass them. I am so glad that you finally went for some help, but sad that this was the answer. Be careful with all those pain meds together!! But I certainly understand why you need them. As people say, and I believe them, passing kidney stones are as painful as giving birth, and as someone who has gone THAT twice with NO pain meds, I feel for you!! I hope you are able to rest and pass the stones quickly!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Thanks Laurie. I only have hydrocodine here at home. That was what they'd given me in the E.R. to get the pain under control enough that I could stretch out from being in a ball from the pain. OH DEAR ME, 3 kids natural.... give me that ANY DAY over kidney stones! It's like passing a human through that one place, compared to a grain of sand out the other place... owie! LOL


----------



## casperkeep

Brooke I am glad that the pain is more manageable. I hope it all goes away very soon for you. Will be praying for you!!


----------



## Laurief

I feel for you Brooke, I know that my brother suffrered terribly, and you have been dealing with this for 2 weeks??!!!??!! That is crazy??/ Hydrodocone should help, I use that when I have a really really bad fibromyalgia day, but I take it with a little liquid benedryl as the hydro gets me a little wired and I need to sleep. Just be careful. I know the morphine is wonderful in the hospital, but you dont want to get hooked on something!! But... that being said, you need to get rid of the stones!! Do they think that you will be able to pass them all or are they talking additional treatment??
Laurie


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Laurie, she thinks I will be able to pass them with no troubles. I sure hope she's right and I hope it's SOON!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Brooke, 

New to the forum... but just wanted to send you get welll wishes and Roxie sends you get well puppy kisses too!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Aw thanks Ann! Tell Roxie thanks for the puppy kisses.... MMMMM


----------



## suzyfrtz

Brooke,

Please know I am praying for you and trust you will have a peaceful night, that your pain will be gone and that very soon all will be well.

And Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Hugs,,:hug:

Suzy


----------



## Missy

Oh Brooke. 30 stones? you poor thing. I am amazed with all those pain injections you are typing so coherently!!! Did the Dr. tell you when you can expect for them to pass? I am so sorry you have to be going through this and with a new puppy too. Hugs.


----------



## maryam187

Sorry to hear about the many stones, but I'm glad you finally have a diagnosis and meds. As long as Morphine is used in balance with pain, the chances of getting addicted are pretty low.


----------



## irnfit

Brooke, hope you get some relief soon. I don't know how bad they are, but I can only imagine. 
One day I came home from work and found my DH curled up in a ball on the living room floor. And just a few months ago, my son had a bout with stones for 2 weeks. He was unable to go to work, he was nauseous and getting sick, so the put him on antibiotics.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Brooke, that sounds like a lot of stones! I'm so glad you went, though, and actually know what you are dealing with. It's much better to know and have a plan than to be imagining all sorts of scenarios. I hope they pass quickly and you don't have too much more pain. The last time I had morphine, I threw up almost instantly! Such nasty stuff. I'll be praying for you. 

Sleep deep, dream sweet, Brooke!
:hug:


----------



## mellowbo

OMG Brooke! I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your pain to go away immediately!!!
hugs
Carole


----------



## Thumper

Brooke!

I'm SO happy you went back for treatment. I know the doctors just do things a certain way, but when you KNOW that something more is wrong, you really have to KEEP at it to get them to listen. I think we always truly know when theres more going on. I'm glad you are getting treatment. I hope the Norco helps, if it doesn't..call them back. They can atleast give you some percocets or something a bit stronger. I know they rarely prescribe morphine (to take at home) unless you are chronic pain patient, but I really hope you feel better soon!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

You guys are all amazing. I actually put the kids in bed a few minutes early last night (7:45 instead of 8:00) so that I could take pain med and some phenegran and go to sleep. I made it from 3:20-7:45 with no meds because I was afraid to take any with the kids awake. Hubby's work let him off yesterday to get things in order for me here.  He cooked dinner and helped the kids get started on a craft and then went back to work.  WHEW! He's working about 65 hours this week b/c they fired someone and asked hubby to work late every night so instead of 2pm-10pm he's working 2-2 or 2-3. 
Okay, I am gonna to attempt to put something in my system before taking this dose of antibiotics and pain meds. Thank you ALL SOOOOOOOO much from the bottom of my heart for praying, the PM's, and all your guideance and help! As a 27 yr old mom, I should learn to stick up for myself with the docs, but I hate confrontation.


----------



## mckennasedona

Brooke, I'm glad the pain meds are helping. I was just reading an article on one of the news sites yesterday about women and doctors. Part of the reason many women (not all, certainly) don't like to confront their doctors is that we revert to a parent/child mentality with doctors and we don't feel we have the right to force an issue with them. It was pretty interesting. One thing it said not to do was march in with a stack of Internet printouts.  If we find Internet items we want to ask our doctors about, write them down on a piece of paper, in fact, since most people get kind of nervous while visiting a doctor, we should always write our questions down and make sure they all get answered before we leave.


----------



## ama0722

Yikes-Great thing you went with your gut and I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Laurief

Brooke, glad to hear that the meds are helping you somewhat. Hope this is over soon!!


----------



## Poornima

Brooke, I am glad to hear that the medication is working. Wishing you a healthy and quick recovery! Take care.


----------



## pjewel

Brooke,

I don't know how I missed yesterday's episode of your story but ouch, just reading it hurts. I'm so glad you went to the E.R. I could learn to hate doctors when they make light of our pain and suffering. Having worked in hospital administrations for years (years ago) I saw how they behaved when they were sick (very different scenario).

I too believe we have to be our own advocates because we have a right to the treatment we need and to have health providers hear us. I've been going through my own odyssey with that for months now and I'm about ready to smack my doctor upside the head.

You take care. You're surrounded by prayers and healing thoughts. We're with you in your fight. Get well fast.


----------



## Sissygirl

Brooke,

So sorry you are going through this with the stones - ouch. My DH had kidney stones two days before our daughters wedding. He was so bad and in the floor I had to call an ambulance. We were afraid he was going to miss the wedding. They loaded him up with pain meds and he passed one that day and then another the morning of the wedding. Then everything cleared until a few months later. 

He said it was bad. 

Sure hope you get to feeling better. 30 stones - woa!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Brooke- Wow, I've been off the Forum for a few days, and just read this thread. You've really been through some awful days! I'm glad you finally got some help, although the doctors have really been amiss in treating you quickly. I don't know whether stones cause protein in the urine, but in any case, please be sure to get another urinalysis when you're finished with medications. Significant protein should never be ignored, and you want to be sure there are no other kidney issues involved. Just get a quick retest, and your mind will be at ease. I sure hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Missy

Just checking in with you Brooke. How are you feeling?


----------



## havaluv

I was wondering the same thing...hope you're better, Brooke, update us when you can. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Yeah, me too....how are you?? My daughter had some stones last year....she said the pain was worse than childbirth... get well!


----------



## DAJsMom

Oh Brooke. I'm glad you know what's wrong now and I hope the stones pass quickly. I had two kidney stones just before Christmas and one last month. The last one for me was the worst (and it was the smallest-go figure). I was up all night one night, throwing up and in horrible pain. I'm still having some back pain weeks later, and I've been dreading seeing the urologist again because he was a grouchy old guy and I didn't like him at all. 
I just hope I don't get more. The thought of thirty of them makes me cringe. May the pain meds work wonders!


----------



## good buddy

I've been lucky NOT to have this experience! It sounds unbearably painful! I hope you're getting through this with a minimum of discomfort.


----------



## casperkeep

I hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Well, I am assuming I passed the stones, although I didn't catch them  grrrrrrrrr! I still have to take another round of antibiotics b/c the first ones didn't cut the UTI. I feel MUCH MUCH better!!! Thanks for asking!


----------



## casperkeep

I am glad that you are feeling better!!!


----------



## ginny

Brooke, I just saw this thread. One of my kids has a kidney condition and a UTI can indeed affect your kidneys-esp if it is not dealt with properly. This is a time when the ER would be a place to go. When you are there the staff will help you with forms for free or reduced fee care. Every single hospital in the US receiving federal funding -- all non private hospitals, must offer reduced and free care. 

It is terrible to be treated this way. You must be in excruciating pain. Be sure to eat (except for the meds that state empty stomach), some of the medications for pain can be dangerous if you are not helping them metabolize by having some food. 

Drink plenty of fluids, try to rest and send a factual letter of complaint to the clinic about the mistreatment.

Also, your urine needed to be cultured for the right medication. They might have you on a broad spectrum antibiotic and might change it after the culture grows and they check for sensitivity.

Ginny


----------

